# 2015 New Year's Rose Parade??



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2014)

So...haven't heard much lately about whether the Coasters plan to attend this year. I missed last month's ride, so maybe it was discussed then If it is indeed on, where is the meeting place? What time??  I'm usually way too hungover to make it, but really gonna try to stay somewhat sober so I can make it this time. We'll see...


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2014)

You'll only be hung over if you _stop _drinking.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 31, 2014)

Are you guys IN the parade? Like, wouldn't you have to be covered in flowers? LOL what a great visual that is


----------



## kevin x (Dec 31, 2014)

Only the bikes have to be covered in flowers !


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 31, 2014)

The parade route is open before the actual start time, so anyone can go any eide or jog or play in the street, when parade starts a motocade of Honda motorcycles pushes everone one out of the route slowly, mind you.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> The parade route is open before the actual start time, so anyone can go any eide or jog or play in the street, when parade starts a motocade of Honda motorcycles pushes everone one out of the route slowly, mind you.




Are you guys meeting up to ride? If not, I'm gonna overindulge tonight


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Are you guys meeting up to ride? If not, I'm gonna overindulge tonight




Just remember that PWI is only allowed before midnight.


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> You'll only be hung over if you _stop _drinking.




People "stop" drinking?....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 2, 2015)

This was my first time riding the Rose Bowl Parade route prior to the parade. Up at 3:00 a.m. and off to Pasadena. It was about 30 degrees when we arrived. I wasn't as prepared for the cold as I should have been. But I was lucky to borrow some gloves from Abe.  My toes felt like individual ice cubes. Needless to say not used to being out in this kind of weather HA! Pretty incredible morning riding the route ahead of the parade while it started. And the B-2 Stealth Bomber Flyover was amazing!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't believe I got up in time(well, kinda) to make it this year. Took it easy the night before so I wouldn't be completely hungover for the ride. Had a great time, but damn was it cold! Next year I'm bringing gloves!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy New Year Everyone!
I think this is the third year I've done this with everyone, and am so grateful to have such a great group of friends to share the experience with!
thrilled to be joined by Mark and Mike, nad then by a few others in Santa Monica a bit later. these are the memories I'll cherish when I'm no longer able to ride.
more photos in a bit.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 2, 2015)




----------

